# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  18 with a pretty bad receding hairline, some questions

## ddyer34

Hi everyone, 

I'm 18 with a receding hairline. I know there have been hundreds of posts just like these, but I was hoping to get some direct responses to my own questions. 

It's just real tough dealing with this at such a young age. I wouldn't mind being bald in my 40s or even late 30s as its normal, but at this rate I'm thinking I'm going to be noticeably bald in a coupe years. Right now I have my hair so it covers up the receding hairline pretty well, but it's the near future I'm worried about. As a bald 21 year old, I won't have any woman in my life. 

My dad is 48 and is almost completely bald, but I don't think he had a receding hairline as bad as mine at 18, in fact after talking to him about I don't think he one at all that young. 30s is when he noticed his balding. I also can't think of anyone in my family that has this balding at such a young age. 

Is it possible that my receding hairline could at one point stop or slow down? Or is it bound to move at a constant rate? 

Setting aside all the scams out there, am I correct when I say Propecia, Rogaine and a hair transplant are the only options that actually work? 

I would be on propecia right now if it weren't for the side affects. I would love to stop my receding hairline where it is now, but the side affects are deal breakers. For some reason I don't even feel that Rogaine would do anything for me. 

At this point I'm thinking when it gets more noticeable, I'll get a hair transplant, but then it seems that hair transplants don't even have a high success rate! Plus, with a transplant, do you have to take propecia anyway?

I'm not sure what else to do. This has put a big damper on my life for the past two months as I realized what I really had. In 6th grade I remember a kid making a comment about how it looks like I have a receding hairline, but figured at such a young age it couldn't have been one, and that it was just my hair line, so I lived on thinking all was okay while covering it up with long hair, no one ever really noticed, never had any comments. But now with the thinning hair at my hairline, it's clear what I have here and its real depressing. 

thanks for listening. 

Dan

----------


## baldy1990

there is no solution just acceptance and that's why balding sucks,so no there are no solutions,i'm trying to find one but no

HT-your hairloss will continue in your entire life,making a ht at any age it's like a comitment to live the hairloss nightmare through the rest of your life,cause you'll have to cover the balding behind the transplants and in the end you may run off the donor area

Propecia-you risk of your health and hormones

minox-a total shit that you will have to use it as long as you want to keep ypur hair.It will not stop the aggressive baldness also there are many who say that may give you wrinkles or blur face.

----------


## Exodus

The above posts a valid point. Treatments are a life-long commitment. Of course there are some who do not get sides and there are some who do. 

Personally, a Hair-transplant is out of the question. I will be bald and I know I will. Its just a matter of accepting it (my hair is a grade 1 all over...it's gonna happen!)

Propecia...I can't say, I havent tried it, Maybe I will to see how it works. But I mean...at some point you do have to draw the line and accept.

----------


## Aames

You can't stop hairloss without fin or duta. If you're unwilling to try them, accept being bald. That simple.

----------


## arkeye

So what is the best product that slows down/stops further baldness? Is it best waiting to go bald and then look at a HTP?

----------


## baldy1990

> So what is the best product that slows down/stops further baldness? Is it best waiting to go bald and then look at a HTP?


 you'll never know how bald you'll end so a ht is always a risk

----------


## philippe

hi dan, you will no doubt get a lot of different answers/suggestions to your questions and the truth is each one is right in its own way as they're all opinions from people dealing with hairloss--i say dealing because some accept it and some struggle with it but no matter what everyone on this site deals with it. 18 is young for hairloss but it's not uncommon and for most of us it starts in our early twenties so don't feel ashamed or strange. finasteride is not for everyone and starting with it at 18 is not suggested as your body and horomones are still in a state of development. rogaine works for some but it's also mostly used on the crown (which is not to say it couldn't help on the hairline, only that application there is a pain in the ass and i know from experience  :Wink: 

from the sound of things (your father being bald) i would guesst that your hairloss is genetic and and less a factor of diet or stress, etc. as someone who took finasteride (i quit due to sides) rogaine, i stopped because i got tired of pumping chemicals directly onto my head, and a hair transplant 2 years ago which helped but was only a temporary solution as the rest of my hair continues to thin out, i can tell you that the sooner you can make peace with hairloss the happier you will be. please believe me when i tell you that i know what a difficult proposition this is for a young guy, but after being that "guy" for the better part of a decade (the guy wearing hats, never going out, all that stuff) i know how much better it is to accept your hairloss and own it than to be tied to drugs and surgeries and hats and shame. there are surely 99 other things about your appearance that are good so try not to focus on the one things you don't like.

best of luck to you.

----------


## Aames

> So what is the best product that slows down/stops further baldness? Is it best waiting to go bald and then look at a HTP?


 Finasteride and dutasteride are the only proven, long-term solutions.

----------


## re22

Your hairline doesn't look bad at all, and from those pictures alone it is impossible to indicate if your hair loss will progress or if you even have hair loss. But if you are worrying that much about it, I would consider giving all of your options a second look. Finasteride, for instance, has been a very effective drug for many people, and the potential adverse side effects tend to be grossly over-stated on these forums. 

Ultimately whether you get on finasteride, or anything else, is a decision you have to make with yourself and a physician. For now I would keep an eye on your hair and see whether or not it gets worse in the near future. Rogaine probably wouldn't hurt if you feel that strongly about doing something.

----------


## BigThinker

> Your hairline doesn't look bad at all, and from those pictures alone it is impossible to indicate if your hair loss will progress or if you even have hair loss. But if you are worrying that much about it, I would consider giving all of your options a second look. Finasteride, for instance, has been a very effective drug for many people, and the potential adverse side effects tend to be grossly over-stated on these forums. 
> 
> Ultimately whether you get on finasteride, or anything else, is a decision you have to make with yourself and a physician. For now I would keep an eye on your hair and see whether or not it gets worse in the near future. Rogaine probably wouldn't hurt if you feel that strongly about doing something.


 This.

I wasted like half a year before I went and saw a competent physician.  Lost a lot of time (and a lot of hair).  Just make the appointment and get in there.  Might do yourself a favor making sure the physician is competent on MPB or you'll waste time and money like I did with the first doofus I saw.

I won't tell you to take fin, because this forum is saturated with dudes who have had sides and will tell you your dick will shrivel up if you take it.  Regardless, as the quoted gentlemen above said, they're out of proportion here because the guys who have had good responses are too busy dominating other facets of life.
(I myself am starting fin in approx a week)

Minox is expensive, time consuming, and also possess potential sides (though considerably less severe than fin's).

----------


## ravegrover

Get on Fin. I started it when I was 21. Without Fin, Id be a NW6 today (I am 38). Don't think abt the side effects. Millions of men take it everyday and they have retained and even improved their hair.

----------


## ddyer34

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

I have been meaning to make an appointment with my physician, but as one of the previous posters said I've been delaying it. I would love to believe that propecia wouldn't give me the side effects, but I just worry it will. 

What is it about a HT that means I have to maintain it my whole life? I can't just get one and be done? 

Its real tough looking at my hairline and seeing the thinning hairs, even at the front of my hairline, the hairs seem to be thinning (I can see spaces between the follicles). 

I noticed one weird thing though, many tiny black specks around my hair line and mostly under the front part of my head? Anyone know what these could possibly be? 

The picture only caught three or four if you look closely, but as I began moving my hair around I noticed more and more of these. I know you all may think they're freckles or birthmarks, but I really don't think they are, they are very dark black. 

Also, circled in green is where my hair is clearly thinning.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Get on Fin. I started it when I was 21. Without Fin, Id be a NW6 today (I am 38). Don't think abt the side effects. Millions of men take it everyday and they have retained and even improved their hair.


 what nw are you today?

----------


## ddyer34

more close up...

what are these black specks!?

----------


## baldy1990

> Thanks for the replies everyone. 
> 
> I have been meaning to make an appointment with my physician, but as one of the previous posters said I've been delaying it. I would love to believe that propecia wouldn't give me the side effects, but I just worry it will. 
> 
> What is it about a HT that means I have to maintain it my whole life? I can't just get one and be done? 
> 
> Its real tough looking at my hairline and seeing the thinning hairs, even at the front of my hairline, the hairs seem to be thinning (I can see spaces between the follicles). 
> 
> I noticed one weird thing though, many tiny black specks around my hair line and mostly under the front part of my head? Anyone know what these could possibly be? 
> ...


 the transplanted stay with you but you will continue to recede in the future behind the transplanted area

----------


## ravegrover

> what nw are you today?


 I am 38 and NW III

----------


## kps

Hi, I have these wierd black specks too....went to dermatologist they say they haveno idea what they are....did you ever find out?

----------


## hdude46

> there is no solution just acceptance and that's why balding sucks,so no there are no solutions,i'm trying to find one but no
> 
> HT-your hairloss will continue in your entire life,making a ht at any age it's like a comitment to live the hairloss nightmare through the rest of your life,cause you'll have to cover the balding behind the transplants and in the end you may run off the donor area
> 
> Propecia-you risk of your health and hormones
> 
> minox-a total shit that you will have to use it as long as you want to keep ypur hair.It will not stop the aggressive baldness also there are many who say that may give you wrinkles or blur face.


 Personally I'm quite sick of seeing posts like these on this forum - it's not only bad advice it's the negativity. Minox, finasteride, and nizoral shampoo are the best treatments we have for hair loss and for most people they work great. If you want to add more treatments, there are things like the laser comb, prp, and a few vitamin supplements that help some people. Not all treatments work the same on all people and that's why you have to find a regime that works for you thru trial and error.

On top of the preventative treatments there are hair transplants, concealers, and scalp smp to give you more hair or the appearance of more hair.

Nothing is perfect but it's better than nothing. Good luck!

----------


## ravegrover

> Personally I'm quite sick of seeing posts like these on this forum - it's not only bad advice it's the negativity. Minox, finasteride, and nizoral shampoo are the best treatments we have for hair loss and for most people they work great. If you want to add more treatments, there are things like the laser comb, prp, and a few vitamin supplements that help some people. Not all treatments work the same on all people and that's why you have to find a regime that works for you thru trial and error.
> 
> On top of the preventative treatments there are hair transplants, concealers, and scalp smp to give you more hair or the appearance of more hair.
> 
> Nothing is perfect but it's better than nothing. Good luck!


 Yes to that. Except I'm not yet sold on HT. Even celebs wth access to ton of money & resources don't get good results over time. But fin, minox & nizoral or just fin too works great.

----------


## Raycil

I'm 18, my hair line is already about twice as bad as the pics this kid showed. Being in high school and trying to hide my hairline sucks and I'm kinda getting tired of it. I don't have the money to try all these possible solutions out so IV made a plan for myself, I might be losing my hair but I can grow I nice beard.

1. Stop stressing about your hair cuz it's not going to solve anything.

2. Grow a beard if you can, it draws attention away from the top of your head cuz "dang,  look at that beard"

3. Go to a gym and eat healthy, if you aren't going to have a full head of hair (I probly have till 21) then get shredded. For your own confidence of course.

And girls who are shallow enough to not talk to you cuz your hair, or lack of...they aren't even worth the worry, you would be surprised by how little women really care about the physical features of a guy. My girl doesn't even worry about it, she loves me for me and is attracted to facial features not my hair. And she is an easy 8/10. 
The more you freak yourself out the worse it will get. So "don't lose hair over it" :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------

